# Will it hold???



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok YAY! i just got a new tank (Thanks triballurker).

Its 90 gallons and as i was filling it up, i looked around my nice new home and couldnt help to wonder, Will my tables hold it? 

I have 2 REAL wood tables, low to the ground and about 1 inch legs at the thinnest spot with cross brasses . On top of that i have a old 1 inch thick desk top. So all to gether 8 1 inch legs holding 1000 pounds.

Anyone care to reassure me so i can continue filling it up?

Pics will be added soon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A picture will help.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> A picture will help.


what he said


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Coming in 2 seconds uploading


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

imo i wouldnt trust those


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

any ideas for a stand?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

cinder blocks work well


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Yah thats what I used for my 200 gallon


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah that table looks a little sketchy. my friend made one out of cinder blocks, and he painted them and it looked pretty sharp.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Asking for a disaster with those.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I havnt been in school for a long time but if I remember correctly cant a square inch of wood hold over 600 pounds? Either way I think ill just pick up a few cind er blocks and make a wood frame to go around it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Those are beautiful tables but like everone else' say, risky for a 90gallon tank.

May be if you sell those tables, you may use the $ to buy a used stand


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

agresfish said:


> Ok I havnt been in school for a long time but if I remember correctly cant a square inch of wood hold over 600 pounds? Either way I think ill just pick up a few cind er blocks and make a wood frame to go around it


a straight piece of wood with a perfect grain might be able to hold over 600lbs but every inch in height the wood has it loses strength because of the wood being more flexible due to length.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Those are beautiful tables but like everone else' say, risky for a 90gallon tank.
> 
> May be if you sell those tables, you may use the $ to buy a used stand


u want to buy them?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Get all the water out of that tank....


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Drain tank immediately - that's an accident waiting to happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2x4 frame sanded and either stained or painted is super easy and will look good.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed with Daniel. It may not look pretty, but 2x4 stand is strong because wood is extremely strong in compression along the grain. The problem is that the area of those tables supporting the weight is extremely small (the feet), and the mass of the load is not being transferring vertically straight down but along the curved legs.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

As a carpenter myself, I would not trust those, as they are old and legs are not straight or on the proper Arche curve for supreme strength those legs will snap and you will no longer have a tank or a dry room. The S curve is not smart its for looks not strength.

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a chance, those legs (tables) will NOT support the weight of that tank...I would not fill it up.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

yah i kinda thought it wouldnt hold that why i stopped and thought i would ask, anyways all the water is drained and will be making a frame soon.


----------

